# Best products to use for preventing acne scars?



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I am just curious as to what products you lot use. I suffer from shoulder spots from gear and use coco butter to good effect.

What else do you use? where can you buy it and how much does it cost?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

How much does that cost as i buy plamers coco butter to use on strecth marks as i have noticed i have got them since training???

Does any1 else get them as well???

Sorry for the hijack


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i started getting spots during puberty and the best thing i done was hit the sundeds this was whe i was around 15/16 when the spots occured i never got them tat bad and have always had good skin tho so dont know if it is very effective for everyone


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Palmers coco butter is good and if you use it every day you will notice that you wont get stretch marks. I use red fox coco boutter.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

cocoa butter is good but quite thick i wouldn't personally use them on ares I have spots due to grease build up and the cutter blocking the pores..

just exfoliate matey.. keep the skin clean and keep the moisturiser to a minimum on spotty areas imo


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeh I know what you mean, I never use it on my face just on my body, for me i am darker skinned so I need to use it. I girlfriend like using it cos she says she goes on the sun bed and it helps with her skin after.

Personally I would just shower 2 or 3 times a day, making sure your skin is clean and free of oils. Acne is something that is hard to combat, I suppose when we get spots we just have to live with it.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm lost are we talking about acne prevention, scars caused by acne or other scars in general?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bio oil is very good for stetch marks and acne scars...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I think any oil with vitamin E in it is good for overall scar tissue. I had a nasty scar from shoulder surgery and this helped. For acne you can use a acne cream but look for one that has benzoyl peroxide in it at 10% wash face at bedtime and apply product. When you wake you can put on another dose of 5% but make sure it says that it is vanishing or you will walk around all day with little white patches all over your face. ( Works on all parts of the body ) Also,very important to keep your hands clean. We all have a naturall tendency to scratch our faces and with dirty fingers you will clog the pores. Wash after eating anything. I had very bad acne for many yrs as a teenager and when I couldn't take the ridicule anymore I went to the dermotologist and then the gym. Have a few other acne pointers if anyones looking. Very little acne in the last 15 yrs.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

No lie guys, for acne use some sudo creme. Its supposed to work on acne.


----------



## ANDY-D (Feb 19, 2008)

you vain tarts ......lol


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

wish i had the prob-must not be growing! well not fast enough.


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

the best thing i use for spots is TCP or tee tree, works a treat


----------



## -tommyboiii- (Mar 4, 2008)

ive had bad acne for the last 3 years, 6 months ago i got an antibiotic from the doctor called oxytetracycline that ive had to take for the last 6 months, and its cleared up my skin quite alot, i tried that benzoyl peroxide but it messed my skin up, made it red and dry, so now i just wash it twice daily with clearasil perfecting face wash and used tea tree gel before bed, and i keep it moisturized too, wich seems to be keeping the acne at bay


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Bio oil is very good for stetch marks and acne scars...


on that note be careful bio oil is well a oil so dont use on gresy skin theres a big chance it will just make it worse, as for cleared up skin thats just has scars and no spots i would recomend.


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

also as for acne and scars i sufferd for ages on my backs and face f**king evil acne .then i went and bought proactive as well it works also helps treats spots ect and also helps heal scars . i probly sound just like the ads but it actualy works !!! good luck


----------



## intim8ed (Oct 31, 2006)

I've had probs since puberty too. Especially when on gear. I know everyone's different but through trial and error I found trying to dry skin out ( acne creams, sunbeds etc.) only works for a short period. Your skin then starts registering that it is overly dry and produces even more of it's own oil than before, so back to square one.

The best approach is to keep the pores from clogging too much by using an exfoliator a couple of times a week( a loofah or a mit thingy from Boots) and to use a moisturising shower gel and /or oil free moisturiser on the face. Some folks swear by drinking water with a squeeze of fresh lemon in too.

Anyway, must dash, think thats the Avon lady heading up the path.


----------



## dagsgaz (Nov 14, 2007)

intim8ed said:


> I've had probs since puberty too. Especially when on gear. I know everyone's different but through trial and error I found trying to dry skin out ( acne creams, sunbeds etc.) only works for a short period. Your skin then starts registering that it is overly dry and produces even more of it's own oil than before, so back to square one.
> 
> The best approach is to keep the pores from clogging too much by using an exfoliator a couple of times a week( a loofah or a mit thingy from Boots) and to use a moisturising shower gel and /or oil free moisturiser on the face. Some folks swear by drinking water with a squeeze of fresh lemon in too.
> 
> Anyway, must dash, think thats the Avon lady heading up the path.


You are exactly right with that statment m8.. sunbeds are short term and make things worse in long run.. i kinda scrub my body to get rid of the oil and ****.. kinda works but leavs me sore after

its all about diet, diet coke is the culprit for me..

every1 is differnt tho..

i have the benzoyl peroxide 10% cream nd it has never done any use to me.. it worked on my face.. it dried al the skin out.. but like my shoulders, chest and bak it never worked

my problem isnt realy spots, although i do get a few its black heads that i get on my back. i shower oncee to twice a day and never ever get rid of them.. thers nothing i can do but w8 until they go:\

acne expert here had it for around 7 years:\


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dagsgaz said:


> its all about diet, diet coke is the culprit for me..


I noticed this myself when I quit drinking beer and dieted, I had some diet cokes and it made my skin terrible.


----------



## a15x2 (May 23, 2008)

is it possible to get acne scars reduced by laser? any body heard/tried this?


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

The best thing by far that I have ever used to treat acne is called Proactiv.

I've had hormonal acne (the type that you get mainly around your mouth and forehead) from the age of about 15 and have tried everything under the sun.

Antibiotics worked but as soon as you stop taking them they come back again grrr

I heard about how good Proactiv and thought I would give it a shot and it has been a Godsend!....I'm not usually one for raving about products coz I always thought they were all a gimic...but Proactiv has really worked a treat. I haven't had any spots now since using it, even at the time of the month which is usually a guaranteed spotty time!

It doesn't dry the skin out like lots of other acne cleansers do.

It isn't cheap though, it cost about £30 for a cleanser, toner and face mask and I had to send off to America for it. They do sell it over here (UK) but apparently the products here don't contain the best ingredient in them, benzoyl peroxide, so I would say to use the one with it.

I had no problems at all ordering mine off Ebay from the states and it arrived in good time.

Couldn't do without it now.

The only other product I have found to work without drying the skin is one you get on prescription called Zineryt...another great product...and used together with Proactiv is excellent.

Hope that you find something to work as it can really affect your confidence to have adult acne :angry:


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

I think roaccutane blows everything else out of the water, although not without sides.


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Luke do you use anything to prevent - cure your spots?

I had my fist bought of AAS spots 6 weeks ago after a year of cycling. Think it was either the HCG or the Sustaplex.

I have used Retin A and it has cleared up the spots big time.... however my skin was so dry that each spot would not fade they just stayed red in colour, so against my initial intentions I dropped the Retin A use to just once a day and moisturised the areas that were dry from the medication - this has healed and faded each spot with only about 2-3 days use.

BTW - This is the first time I have had spots, hardly had them when a teenager! Bloody AAS use!


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

a15x2 said:


> is it possible to get acne scars reduced by laser? any body heard/tried this?


I have heard about this..it's also supposed to be for stretch marks aswell although there are mixed reviews about how well it actually works.

There is another cosmetic procedure which is usually performed by a plastic surgeon called a chemical peel which literally takes layers of skin off and with it any scars...although it is quite an invasive treatment and your skin can be literally red raw for days/weeks after and takes a while to return back to normal.....a milder version of this is called micro-dermabrasion....it's a procedure which you can have at most beauty salons and they usually come in a course of maybe about 4/5. Although the effects aren't usually as 'good' as the peel.


----------



## pj_11 (May 15, 2006)

For skin care - just ask the mrs - lol they know all the tricks. A good cleansor applied with cotton wool is good for prevention of acne.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Best thing you can do is buy 5-10 differnt face washes and use each for a week or 2 and see the effects. Some will be good for you, some will be rubish.

Main thing though is wash your face very regularly, I wash mine morning and night, in the shower, after training.

Diet (although some disagree) has a massive effect on my skin.


----------



## MWG (Apr 7, 2008)

I used to have terrible acne on my back and neck when i was about 17 i started going on the sunbeds 3 times a week for 6 mins and it helped alot i still do this and they have never come back and i also use cocoa butter twice daily after a shower


----------



## billydowlingrei (Jul 22, 2008)

Good topic, this. Never as bad as it was when I was a teenager, but I still get acne of the chest, shoulders and back. When I was a teenager it was my face, my neck, my ears - nasty stuff.

But now, as I say, it is confined to my chest, back and shoulders. It's not so bad - nowhere near as bad as what some poor folks have to put up with, but it is still annoying and a bit of a confidence drainer (I really want to go swimming with my girlfriend, but would rather not yet etc.).

I had a marathon sunbathing session about two weeks ago. It kinda helped, but now I think spots are slowly returning. I drink two litres of water a day. I use Pan Oxyl 10 every day after a shower. My doctor has prescribed pills for it. I've read and tried most methods.

Currently my chest is good. Back is okay (its usually the worst by far). My left shoulder is completely fine but my right shoulder is *ridden* with spots!! How odd! Funny stuff, acne!

:confused1:

Good luck everyone who has it.

Billy


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

billydowlingrei said:


> Currently my chest is good. Back is okay (its usually the worst by far). My left shoulder is completely fine but my right shoulder is *ridden* with spots!! How odd! Funny stuff, acne!
> 
> :confused1:
> 
> ...


i get the same, back shoulders chest, but right shoulder is more covered than the left.. doesnt make sense!! Recently been hammering my acne with 200 000 iu vitamin a and 50mg zinc a day (dont recomend anyone do this) all acne has dried up and disappeared, only few spots remain and scars. the acne did get much worse before it got better, also washed twice daily using clearasil on my spotty areas, and also a zinc oxide calcium carbonate cream on my chest and back (very chalky cream). been doing this for about two weeks and its almost all gone.


----------

